# Oil filter leaks



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The oil filter canster on my 8N leaks from the top, where the bolt goes down through. None the oil filters I have been getting for it,[Napa, or wix 1010] have a big oring, for the cap, but not a small one for the bolt. What should be there? Is is a gasket, like a drain plug has, or an oring? Any one know what size? I have to do an oil change anyway on it, and want to fix this leak wile I have it apart.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I generally use the Fram C3P filter --- yes, there is supposted be a gasket (O1A-6749) under the filter bolt head. Without this washer under the bolt head, you won't beable to tighten your filter cap (9N-6737) tight enough to stop the oil from leaking out under the cap gasket which leads to leaky, leaky, leaky oil. 

Many people also just use a copper 5/8" washer.

Hope this helps.
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Andy. Somewere between the shed, gargage, celler, and my Mom's house I have a bag of those washers from a earlyer job I had. Hmmmm?? now to find them.............


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

It should be a gasket, most likely copper. You should be able to get a copper washer (gasket) at most any auto parts store as theya re sold for on oil pan drain plugs. My wifes Toyota uses a fiber type. You could also try motorcycle shops as they are used under those banjo type fittings on the brake lines etc. If you can't find one, just holler and I'll send you a copper type, as I have a couple of them laying around.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I had it all open wile doing an oil change, and of corse could not find the ones I have so went to the hardwere store to get one. CLOSED!!!! DOHHHH!!!

Well I wanted to get it back together, so I could do a compression check,[what I did not get to, maybe tonight] so I made one. I had an old bondo squeggie, I drilled a hole in it, and cut it out. Looks good, It is eaven red like the rest of the motor.  Thanks guys!


----------

